# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > Spoilers >  Hollyoaks Spoilers 25th - 29th August 2014

## Perdita

Ste Hay gets a reminder of his past on Hollyoaks later this month as a Brendan Brady lookalike pays a brief visit to the village.

Newcomer Sammy, played by actor Andy McGuire, is a stripper who makes a surprise appearance during Darren Osborne's stag party at The Loft.

Andy McGuire as Sammy in Hollyoaks
Â© Lime Pictures
Andy McGuire as Sammy

Sammy's striking resemblance to Brendan doesn't go unnoticed as Ste (Kieron Richardson) attends the party with his current on-off boyfriend John Paul McQueen (James Sutton).

Ste is shocked to see Sammy as it isn't the first time they have met, but fans will have to wait and see what their connection is and how it could affect Ste's turbulent romance with John Paul.

McGuire filmed a handful of Hollyoaks scenes last month and underwent a style makeover on set to help him look like former cast member Emmett Scanlan, who played Brendan.

@EmmettScanlan the @Hollyoaks ladies in make up turned me into you !! Hope I do u justice ;) ha pic.twitter.com/pObwZpr9nu

â MGWIRE (@Andymcguire4) July 16, 2014

Scanlan played the role of Brendan between 2010 and 2013 and helped to build up a devoted fanbase for his character's intense relationship with Ste.

Hollyoaks airs these scenes on Thursday, August 28 at 6.30pm on Channel 4.

----------

tammyy2j (13-08-2014)

----------


## lizann

Monday, August 25

Finn is shocked when a familiar face returns to the village - what are their intentions? Sienna tells an unforgiveable lie to keep Dodger by her side. Theresa sends a visiting order for Kathleen-Angel, but Sonny visits her instead. Nancy is stressed about her impending nuptials - will Rick be her knight in shining armour?

Tuesday, August 26

Nico is outraged by her mother's lie. Finn and Amber ask Diane for a deposit so they can get their own place, while Rick makes a promise to Nancy - but will he stand by it?

Wednesday, August 27

Finn shows his true colours when he sees Amber trying to leave the village. It's up to Nancy to save the day, but has she put herself in danger by doing so? It's the night of Darren's fancy dress stag do, Dodger confides in Patrick about Nico, and Maxine is scared by what she finds on the boat...

Thursday, August 28

Ste is reunited with a face from the past - will they spoil his chances with John Paul? Darren races to be by his wife's side, while one Hollyoaks resident tries to hide their terrible deed. Robbie is determined to make sure justice is served, but will he succeed?

Friday, August 29

The village is in shock, but Nancy is determined to go through with her wedding to Darren. A proud John Paul walks Nancy down the aisle, but will it be second time lucky for the bride-to-be?

----------

Sparks (13-08-2014), tammyy2j (13-08-2014)

----------


## lizann

Monday, August 25

Finn is shocked when a familiar face returns to the village - what are their intentions? Sienna tells an unforgiveable lie to keep Dodger by her side. Theresa sends a visiting order for Kathleen-Angel, but Sonny visits her instead. Nancy is stressed about her impending nuptials - will Rick be her knight in shining armour?

Tuesday, August 26

Nico is outraged by her mother's lie. Finn and Amber ask Diane for a deposit so they can get their own place, while Rick makes a promise to Nancy - but will he stand by it?

Wednesday, August 27

Finn shows his true colours when he sees Amber trying to leave the village. It's up to Nancy to save the day, but has she put herself in danger by doing so? It's the night of Darren's fancy dress stag do, Dodger confides in Patrick about Nico, and Maxine is scared by what she finds on the boat...

Thursday, August 28

Ste is reunited with a face from the past - will they spoil his chances with John Paul? Darren races to be by his wife's side, while one Hollyoaks resident tries to hide their terrible deed. Robbie is determined to make sure justice is served, but will he succeed?

Friday, August 29

The village is in shock, but Nancy is determined to go through with her wedding to Darren. A proud John Paul walks Nancy down the aisle, but will it be second time lucky for the bride-to-be?

----------


## tammyy2j

He looks nothing like Brendan to me

----------

xx_Dan_xx (13-08-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Meanwhile, Hollyoaks has a big week lined up for rapist Finn O'Connor's dark storyline as he tries to strike again.

Finn (Keith Rice) decides to make Nancy Osborne (Jessica Fox) his next victim after she steps in to defend his ex Amber Sharpe when they are arguing in the village.

Amber returns to Hollyoaks later this month with new actress Lauren Gabrielle Thomas in the part. When she arrives back, she claims that she has split from her boyfriend Dale and that her mum Gabby has disowned her.

Wanting to maintain contact with their daughter Bella, Finn suggests that he and Amber should get their own place - but it soon becomes clear that Amber has an ulterior motive for being back and is planning something.

Viewers will have to wait and see exactly how the story develops, but it's not long before Finn sees Amber leaving the village again with Bella. As things turn nasty between them, Nancy decides to break them apart and gives Amber the chance to jump into a taxi.

Finn tries to stop Amber
Â© Lime Pictures
Finn tries to stop Amber

Nancy stops Finn
Â© Lime Pictures
Nancy stops Finn

Amber escapes
Â© Lime Pictures
Amber escapes

Nancy and Finn argue
Â© Lime Pictures
Nancy and Finn argue

Filled with hatred over Nancy's actions, Finn later lies in wait and attacks her in the pub car park, pinning her down and attempting to rape her.

Fortunately, Phoebe McQueen stumbles across the horrifying scene and chases off Finn.

Neither Nancy or Phoebe saw who the perpetrator was, but they go straight to the police to report what happened.

Nancy reports her attempted rape
Â© Lime Pictures
Nancy reports her attempted rape

Darren supports Nancy
Â© Lime Pictures
Darren supports Nancy

When Phoebe later tells her boyfriend Robbie Roscoe (Charlie Wernham) what happened, he immediately guesses that Finn must be the culprit. 

Confronting Finn at the O'Connors' flat, Robbie threatens to report him to the police - but events may be taken out of Robbie's hands when Nancy jumps to the wrong conclusion about who attacked herâ¦

Robbie knows it was Finn
Â© Lime Pictures
Robbie knows it was Finn

Hollyoaks airs these scenes on Wednesday, August 27 and Thursday, August 28 at 6.30pm on Channel 4.

----------

lizann (19-08-2014)

----------


## Perdita

*Monday*

Carmel and Sonny are shocked when they receive a visiting order from Theresa for Kathleen Angel. Not wanting the visit to happen, Sonny lies by telling Carmel that Theresa has changed her mind, but then goes to see her himself. 

At the prison, Sonny tells Theresa that Carmel doesn't want Kathleen Angel to visit, but Theresa is suspicious and rings someone for helpâ¦

Meanwhile, Finn is shocked when his ex Amber Sharpe and daughter Bella turn up at his front door. Amber tells him that she has split with her boyfriend Dale and her mum Gabby has disowned her. Tony and Diane give Amber money for a taxi home but Finn refuses to let them go. However, it soon becomes clear that Amber is planning somethingâ¦ 

Elsewhere, Sienna is still seething about Maxine and Dodger, so she tells Patrick that Maxine is back. She then stops Dodger outside the hospital and delays him meeting Maxine for her midwife appointment. Soon afterwards, Maxine is alarmed when Patrick turns up instead of Dodger. Spooked, Maxine tells Dodger that she has to leave, but Sienna lies that Nico has cancer to stop Dodger going with her. 

Also today, Nancy is exasperated that it's four days until their wedding and Darren isn't lifting a finger. Rick offers to help, but Robbie warns his dad away from Nancy and Darren.



*Tuesday*

Nico is outraged when she finds out about Sienna's lie and promises to tell Dodger the truth. Is it game over for Sienna?

Meanwhile, Finn and Amber ask Diane for a deposit so they can get their own place.

Elsewhere, Rick tells Nancy that he is going to leave her and Darren alone from now on, but will he stand by his promise?


*Wednesday*

Finn sees Amber and Bella heading for the bus stop and becomes furious when he realises they're leaving. Nancy has to break them apart, giving Amber a chance to jump into a taxi - but it's clear that she has made an enemy in the form of evil Finn.

Later, Nancy argues with Robbie outside the pub. However, when Robbie leaves, Nancy is attacked. Fortunately Phoebe spots what is happening and chases off the perpetrator. She is stunned when Nancy reveals that the mystery guy was about to rape herâ¦ 

Meanwhile, it's the night of Darren's fancy dress stag do. 

Elsewhere, Dodger tells Patrick that Nico has a brain tumour, so Patrick promises Sienna that all of his attention will be on her and Nico from now on. 

Also today, Maxine is horrified on the boat when she finds a single red rose and a note written in what looks like blood.


*Thursday*

Phoebe takes Nancy to the police station and Darren rushes to be by her side. At the same time, Finn is desperate to get home unseen. Once he arrives back, it looks like Finn is about to confess to Diane - but will he?

Soon afterwards, Phoebe tells Robbie what happened. Knowing who must be responsible, Robbie goes straight round to the O'Connors' and tells Finn that he is going to the police. Nancy is questioned further by the detective and when asked if she had an argument with anyone, Nancy thinks she knows who attacked her - but she has it wrong.

As the eventful night continues, Phoebe then goes home and tells John Paul about Nancy.


*Friday*

The village is shocked by the recent arrest, while Nancy is determined to go through with her wedding to Darren. 

A proud John Paul walks Nancy down the aisle and everything seems to be going well, but there are fireworks at the wedding reception when something triggers Nancy's memory about what happened the night before.

----------

lizann (19-08-2014), tammyy2j (21-08-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

I think Sienna is terrorising Maxine jealous over Dodger

----------


## lizann

When Finn congratulates Nancy at the wedding and kisses her on the cheek, she recognises the aftershave, and accuses him of attempting to rape her. Nobody believes her until John Paul reveals that he raped him too.

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

> When Finn congratulates Nancy at the wedding and kisses her on the cheek, she recognises the aftershave, and accuses him of attempting to rape her. Nobody believes her until John Paul reveals that he raped him too.


Woahh how did u find that out so early. Just watched that episode. So glad, hope he gets his arsed kicked before they arrest him.

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

sry double post.

----------


## lizann

> Woahh how did u find that out so early. Just watched that episode. So glad, hope he gets his arsed kicked before they arrest him.


facebook twitter overdose 

delighted the truth about finn is out

----------


## lizann

> Woahh how did u find that out so early. Just watched that episode. So glad, hope he gets his arsed kicked before they arrest him.


facebook twitter overdose 

delighted the truth about finn is out

----------


## xx_Dan_xx

Just realised as someone said, this stripper guy didnt turn up. What happened?

----------


## tammyy2j

Sienna don't even care about Nico blaming her for the lies

----------


## suzewebb

Probably decided against it as more interesting stuff was going on. Strange they made a big deal of it though.hope they scrap the idea altogether.

----------


## suzewebb

> Sienna don't even care about Nico blaming her for the lies


Nico needs to be with dodger and Maxine. Can't turn her into a mini sienna.

----------


## suzewebb

> Sienna don't even care about Nico blaming her for the lies


Nico needs to be with dodger and Maxine. Can't turn her into a mini sienna.

----------


## lizann

> Just realised as someone said, this stripper guy didnt turn up. What happened?


must have been canned

----------

suzewebb (04-09-2014)

----------


## lizann

> Just realised as someone said, this stripper guy didnt turn up. What happened?


must have been canned

----------

